# A simple jig for planing small pieces .stringing,veneer etc



## Harlequin (12 May 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlaGl2mGNnQ

try your own
idea/plan - not for commercial use :mrgreen:


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2014)

Very neat and simple solution, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bugbear (13 May 2014)

A simple stop on the end of the planing board adjustable via screws in slots seems a more direct and stable solution to the problem.

BugBear


----------



## MIGNAL (14 May 2014)

Doesn't look unstable to me. I plane lots of thin pieces of wood of similar dimensions and that looks like a pretty good solution.


----------



## riclepp (29 Jun 2014)

Nice little jug. Not too sure about the need for gloves though. Now did he have a finger pointing forward on the planes or all around the handle


----------



## Newbie_Neil (1 Jul 2014)

Hi Harlequin,

That's so simple, thank you for taking the time to share.

Neil


----------



## woodiedonald (5 Jul 2014)

Smart chap, I had a v-block like that for ages before getting a vice, hardly use it now. I had the back edge tapered and a wedge at the front though. Often used it without the wedge. I seen someone on you tube a while ago used a bit of double side tape to hold small stock to the bench, only a temporary thing, saves making up a jig to do it. 

Cheers
Donald


----------



## ChrisR (14 Jul 2014)

Harlequin.

Thanks for posting, as very often the case simple is best.

I now know what my next little project we be.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------

